# Thought I'd Introduce myself



## PhilipeZ (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello alltogether,
As I already posted some things here I thought I'd introduce myself.

I'm Philipe from Germany and compose music with Cubase and VSL. Currently, this engagement is hobby like, however I wish to become a professional composer once I've finished my school and studies. Next hear, I'll hopefully start a music study. The music I compose is mostly orchestral in a perhaps romantic, partially soundtrack-like style.

You may want to check out my soundcloud page
as well as my youtube-Channel where I've uploaded some videos for soundtracks I created for the RPG-Modproject "Die Calenad-Inseln"

I'm glad to join this community and hope to have some inspiring, helpful and helpful and nice conversations here.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Phillipe,

Thank you for introducing yourself and posting links to your music. I can hear that you are very ambitious -- especially for such a young man -- and I look forward to big things from you.

Some of your samples don't really do justice to your music, particularly the woodwinds in places, but others as well. At some point I hope you get access to the "best" sample libraries so that your work can shine even more.

In the mean time, best of luck with your studies and congratulations on the variety and expressiveness of your orchestration.


----------



## PhilipeZ (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you 

Concerning the samples, I currently use VSL for all orchestral instruments and I think their woodwinds are great. You either might have listened to some older pieces that have been created with the Sonatina Symphonic Orchestra.
However, the way I'm mixing them into the rest of the Orchestra might not be the best. I recently bought "The Guide to Midi Orchesration" by Paul Gilreath which contains many content about how to mix an orchestra realistically so maybe that might improve.
Can you maybe give some examples of where you think the woodwinds or other samples are not that good (not that well mixed). Which libraries would you consider being the "best"?

EDIT: The reverb I currently use is far from being realisitic, so maybe the sound of the samples is alienated by it. Have to find a better one soon.


----------



## Resoded (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome Philipe!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 7, 2013)

Heyheyhey! Welcome to v.i. "Unbekannter"! o=?


----------



## Ganvai (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome here!


----------

